# Took Delivery Sony RX 100VA



## Donde (Jan 9, 2020)

Well I bought it. I chose the VA version because it is the most recent that has the 1.8 lens. Later versions have the 2.8. In some respects I am very pleased. It has a very sharp lens and is the right size, four inches wide. I wanted a "pocket" camera to take with me for other subjects when out photographing birds with the bigger rig. It also seems to have impressive ISO performance. I've gotten usable shots at 6000 and higher. It is however rather heavier than I expected so I'll need a sturdy pocket. At first I was flummoxed finding the ISO setting buried under many layers in the menu but then I found I could set it to the FN function. An issue that I knew about from reading reviews is the awkward viewfinder. Using it is a two step affair. You pop it up with a button but then have to grasp the eyepiece with your fingers and pull it back. And you must be sure to push it back in before pushing the viewer back down into the camera body. The later versions with 2.8 lens have a single step pop up viewer. There is no moisture or dust protection so care is needed in those environments. Overall though I am pleased so far.


----------



## AlanKlein (Jan 9, 2020)

I have the IV version and love it.  Great videos.  Sharp stills.  Great on vacation.  I make slide shows afterwards that I play on my 75" UHDTV in 4K.  The 20mb stills give me some cropping room since you only need 8mb for the 4K TV.  I do keep it on a neck strap when I'm vacationing so it's handy right there to take shots.  Otherwise I'll stick in in my pocket.  Good luck. 
Here's an example of a local shoot, stills only.  You can really see how sharp this camera is.  set at 1080 or 2160 for better viewing.


----------



## Donde (Jan 9, 2020)

Thank you for that Alan. Glad to have the feedback.


----------



## Jeff15 (Jan 9, 2020)

I look forward to your results......


----------



## Donde (Jan 13, 2020)

Thank you Jeff.


----------

